# Prozessgruppen killen!



## downset04 (22. August 2006)

Hallo,

Wie kann ich z.B. alle Prozesse die mit der Nummer 5 beginnen killen? z.B 5000, 5322, usw. ohne jeden Prozess einzeln killen zu müssen?

mfg downset04


----------



## RedWing (23. August 2006)

Hallo,

das wäre eine Variante:


```
for i in `ps ax | awk -F ' ' '{print $1}' | grep '^5\+'`; do kill $i; done
```

Gruß,
RedWing


----------

